# I want them here!!!!!



## Laura2806

I want to cuddle my girls now!! Fed up of spending most days worrying that they're ok and checking their movements! 35+4 today I honestly didn't think I would last this long! Scan Thursday at 36wks then pre-op Monday and section Wednesday. Even my consultant didn't think I'd still be pregnant right now :shock: 

Last few days I've been loosing lots of plug and I think I may have lost some of my waters yesterday too but nothing else throughout the day so figured just cm! 

If these girls stay out another 10days they'll be huge too! At 33wks they weighed 5lb and 5lb 5! 

Just a random moan really I guess haha


----------



## xxshellsxx

10 days is nothing compared to what you have been through, it will fly by!! I can't believe you only have 10 days left, i remember when you posted that you were having twins! lol Have you spoken about maybe losing water? you don't want to risk infection causing trouble x

My midwife also didn't think i'd make it to my section date :winkwink: Our bodies are amazing and the longer we can keep babes cooking the better for them (i honestly wish i'd gone another week knowing how fragile Oliver was - I think he should have been a SCBU baby really but they kept him with me) x


----------



## Twinmum87

As much as part of me wanted mine out because I was so ill and had enough, I did wish I had managed to reach 36 weeks. I bet as soon as they are born all this will be a distant memory like it was a life time ago not just a matter of days. :) Good luck for your section, take some sexy granny knickers! :p Glad your babies are looking to be such lovely weights. :)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I know you're both right but damn am I uncomfy haha and tired! Sleeping during the day as much as I can cause I struggle at night. I'll be 36 wks on Thursday and know I've done well to get to this point! :) 

I haven't spoken to anyone regarding my waters shells, I thought if they we're leaking then I'd have had more? But that's going from when I had my lb as I had one contraction and a gush, waters with meconium, and from then they just kept coming in little gushes. Movements are fine, a little quiet of a morning but perk up around 1ish. It's a nightmare to get hold of my mw, do you think I should call maternity assessment? I was gonna mention it to dr after scan on thurs xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Try laying down, assume the 'examination position' and cough. If you get damp it could be waters. That what they kept having me do when my boys waters suddenly became dangerously low for no apparent reason to check I wasn't leaking. Delightful! Yes I would say call maternity if you cannot get hold of the midwife.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun I'll give it a go! Had what could be a little bit more this morning so I'll give it a go! Think I'll call MAC and just see what they say xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

yes definitely get check out! they would rather you go in and it be nothing than leave it and be something. keep us posted x


----------



## Laura2806

So I called earlier on and they said that because there was 2 days between leaks and nothing since that it won't be my waters. I feel so wet it's unreal! Literally feel they might pop at any point! 

The girls have been quieter today though so I've just called up about that and they said to go in, waiting for hubs to get home so we can drop DS at mums and head in. Might take my bags just in case as this is episode number 4 now! Xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck chick.


----------



## AngelUK

Hope all is well! xx


----------



## lanet

I felt a very wet discharge one day, but still slimy so didn't think it was my waters until they gushed the next day. Now I believe I had been leaking. 
Almost there! I had mine at 35 and 3 and it wasn't quite long enough as my boy had to go through some scary stuff in the nicu. Every day counts!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Good luck!

As hard as it is, keep them in there for as long as possible, I carried to 38+2 weeks and my boys were 6.8 & 6.2blbs! No NICU time, healthy big boys!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, both were looking good on monitors last night, lots of movement picked up but i didn't feel a great deal still. Dr was happy for me to go home and said any worries today to call and go back in. Scan tomorrow to check on growth so we'll see how water levels are then! 

So very tired :( slept like crap last night, awake from 3:30 to 5 then up at 7 waiting for my Scentsy delivery, keep hoping Oscar will fall asleep so I can nap too! A week today and they'll be here! Unless the scan tomorrow picks anything up! 7 more sleeps :) xx


----------



## AngelUK

the pregnancy insomnia is to prepare you for getting no more sleep once they are here :haha: 
Hope all is well tomorrow and that you can get a nap today :)


----------



## lanet

I got much more sleep with newborn twins than I did while pregnant actually. 
How big are they estimating? I know I've said before but mine were 6.8 each at 35 and 3.


----------



## AngelUK

Lucky you. I got virtually no sleep till they were about a year old lol But I know our situation was not necessarily normal :)

PS mine were 6.6lbs and 6.3lbs at 37 weeks :)


----------



## lanet

I had severe restless legs so didn't sleep a wink most nights of my pregnancy, so any sleep was better than that! They sleep through the night at 3 1/2 months now


----------



## AngelUK

you are a lucky lucky mummy! :D


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah I didn't sleep from getting pregnant till they were 4 yrs old they were such bad sleepers! And that was with a strict routine, set bedtimes, help from 2 child sleep specialists and being relentless for several months at a time with no wavering with each sleep training technique. Were 5.5 yr old before they were both sleeping thru the night. Wasn't really their fault thou, it was illness that set it all off to begin with and then night terrors.

Hope your scan goes well Laura! :)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! Scan was good, estimated at 6.13 and 7.3 at 36 wks! Huge!! Haha 

As for sleep, I damn sure I'll get more once they're here :sleep: we we're lucky with Oscar and he slept through from 4wks old! Then his reflux kicked in and we had a week or so of broken sleep then he was fine again by about 6wks! My niece however, she still wakes at almost 3! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Loving that your babies are great weights :)

I definitely got more sleep once they arrived! Not in the hospital it was so bloody noisy with alarms and staff talking! The night i got home (i got home at 11.30pm!) i slept so deep for the 3 hours before they fed it was heaven! I still suffered a LOT of back and hip pains (i'm on a cocktail of meds for this started just last week!) but not as bad as when i was pregnant, I have one who started sleeping through at around 12/13 weeks and Ollie had reduced from 2 feeds to 1 and this week had 2 nights of no feeds, but last night decided he wanted a feed at 2.30, done by 2.45 and back to sleep by 3am... woke at 7am. My boys are fab, it could have been so much worse! x


----------



## lanet

Great weights! My goodness how are they still in there?! Lol 
I woke my 2 up this morning at 6:30, they had slept for 8 1/2 hours and I worry about my milk supply. Going to talk to lactation consultant about it today


----------



## Twinmum87

Great weights. :) Can't wait for you to make your announcement when they arrive!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies I'm so pleased they're a good weight each, and that they'll be delivered by section lol I'm honestly not sure how they're still in there, I feel like my skin is going to just split right now :( so sore! It looks like it too :( 

Shells they did good! Do they still sleep together? We have the angel sounds movement sensor monitors as we used them with Oscar and it went off a few times followed by a gasp from him so I'm not too happy about them sharing a basket at night as the monitor will still pick up that one is breathing even if one stops. ATM I'm leaning towards seperate baskets. 

Pre-op today!! Can't believe I have 2 days of left of being pregnant, probably ever! Makes me feel kinda odd! 

Waiting for them to wake up this morning actually, not felt them yet! Just starting to feel little changes in pressure but not the usual pushes :-/ 

Re-packing my hospital bag this morning too as I did it in a rush at 33 wks! 

How long we're you ladies in after your sections? I'm hoping to be home Friday, is this realistic? In the leaflet they gave me it says 1-3 days. I tend to metabolise anesthetic really quickly. Xx


----------



## AngelUK

I stayed 3 nights but that was cause my carpal tunnel. It was so bad I could not hold the boys. And then the excess water went and it was much better (though never went away completely).
My boys shared the same cot till they were about 4 months (but at opposite ends) and I got them these Snuza Hero (then called Halo) clip on monitors. I don't think I would have been able to sleep without knowing they were safely in place!
Good luck for your pre op :)


----------



## Twinmum87

I had mine 7 years ago and they used to keep you in about 4 days then. I was told I could go home on the 3rd day but it was so late in the afternoon when they told me I stayed until lunch time the next day and just sat in SCBU with the babies all night.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had mine at 2pm on the wednesday and i was due to go home on the friday... but jaundice kept us there for 8 days! As long as all is well definitely friday is possible! I finally got out the following thursday at 11.30pm! They were short staffed and originally i was going home at 8.30pm... i didn't care i just wanted out by this point (and i'm sure they wanted rid of me too!) 

Yes mine still sleep together at the moment but i will be putting them in there own cotbeds when they go into there own room (but they will be side by side). They sleep top and tail now, but are one on the left and one on the right as they wriggle there heads meet in the middle if central lol It's cute but not at 2.30am when ollie wakes up then wakes sam because he's touching him lol

2 days... eeek!!! Amazing!! One bit of advice about sections (assuming this is your first one?) It will hurt when they get you up and about - but grin and bear it, and get moving as soon as you can! It really does help recovery! Stay on top of any meds they give you, even if you think you don't need them - Take them! I felt great and was much more able than i ever thought... but i let the meds slip thinking i was ok and i really wasn't! Just keep taking them no matter what for a few weeks! And do remember you will have had major abdominal surgery and you are not superwomen! You must rest! x

Can't wait to see your little beauties!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I'll have a look at those clip on monitors :thumbup: 

I'm a bit worried as at 33 wks I was told in anaemic and put in iron, well the last week I've been feeling loads better and haven't been keeping on top of my iron supplements as I should have been. After taking my bloods today they said if my irons low they won't do the section, so now I'm paranoid about it! I'm gonna call tomorrow and ask if the results were ok and if not ask them to repeat them weds morning. I'm gonna be heartbroken if they don't do the section weds! Gonna get back on top of my iron tonight and tomorrow in the hope that if it is low then I'll have brought it back up by weds am! Fingers crossed!! This is the only concern I have right now and I really don't want them to refuse to do it. The protocol is between 36-37 weeks so surely they can't make me wait too much longer if it is low? It's really playing on my mind :(


----------



## lanet

No section here but hope all goes well. 
I also use the clip on snuza heros to detect breathing at night. Such peace of mind


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks lovely, I just wish they weren't £60 each :( with already having spent £90 on a monitor (we already have one so just needed one more) I'm reluctant to buy these when we already breathing monitors. I might see how they sleep on their own and take it from there! 

Put the Moses baskets in our bedroom earlier, well it's a squeeze to say the least! 

Also with regards to my iron I called the hospital to see if they would give me the results of yesterday's test, it's fine!!!! Sooooo relieved that they'll be going ahead (all being well tomorrow I guess) super excited and the panic is starting to leave :) 

Couple more section questions! How did you cope with laying flat on your back during surgery? I'm presuming I'll be fine but even just for a couple of minutes I get really faint and dizzy, don't want to pass out on the table! And also I'm guessing as with a vaginal delivery the bleeding starts straight away once they're delivered. How do you deal with this?! May sound silly but I'm guessing no undies in surgery so you can't be prepared with a pad already in place and when you're numb for a short while after how do you stay clean? The thought of being laid in bed covered in blood makes me feel really dirty. What did you section ladies do? 

I know I can address these questions tomorrow morning but thought if ask those who have been through it :) xx


----------



## AngelUK

Good news on the iron :)
I was numb for the rest of the day (boys were born at 11:45 and 11:47) and only got back my feeling by the next day. They did put lots of mattress pads in the bed and I could only leave the bed the next day when they took the catheter out. Then I was allowed to have a shower and put my own pjs on etc.
I think I was at a very slight angle during the op but I am not 100% sure. I would mention that faintness thing to them. I am sure that is normal and they will account for it.

Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## lanet

That's great about the iron, one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! 

Angel I'm hoping I get feeling back fairly quick, I did after the epi with my son and just 2 hours after having it I was able to move around freely. I tend to metabolise anesthetic pretty quick so fingers crossed! But we will see :) 

Can't believe it's tomorrow!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck for today! x


----------



## AngelUK

good luck for today :)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies!! Section went welling the girls part and they came out kicking and screaming at 11am - Caitlin Jennifer, 7lb and 11:01 - Harriet Florence, 7lb 1oz! 10g different in their weights! 

Me on the other hand! I lost 1.5ltr blood and as they couldn't stop the bleeding I ended up with a balloon in my uterus filled with saline to stem the bleeding and also 2 vaginal packs to help with it. They came out at 11am this morning. 

Struggling to keep my eyes open so I'll update properly xx


----------



## fides

awww, congratulations. hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! So exciting! Hope you heal fast and are feeling better soon.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations xx so happy your girls are here safe and well. So sorry you have had a tricky time. Hope you are soon on the mend. Love the girls names and amazing weights! Great job xx


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations on your girls! Sorry you had a hard time, hope you are on the mend now and will soon feel better xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! We finally made it home this afternoon! And believe it or not it was the girls that kept us there not me. They woke up Friday and Caitlin was quite yellow so they had bloods took for jaundice, they we're just below the treatment line so had to have them repeated, they had improved but drs wanted to keep half an eye on them over night. Dr saw them just after change over this morning at about half 10 and said he was happy for them to come home, we got back at about 12. Having to wake them for feeds sometimes as they'd just sleep which is part of the jaundice I'm told. They're super laid back and chilled out ATM though! We tried to breastfeed and lasted just over 24hrs before I ran out, so started to supplement them but nothing came back on my part, tried a few more times but they have ruined my nipples, Hattie in particular as she's quite aggressive when she feeds and has bruised my nipples so much I couldn't stand to have them on me. Thus we have switched to formula. Little disappointed as I wanted to bf them as much as poss but the main thing is they're getting fed! 

I'm sore but not too bad, getting quite a lot of stinging along my incision when I first stand but it's easing off. Resting as much as I can without just sitting around which is easier said than done cause I could quite happily just curl up in bed haha xx


----------



## lanet

Congratulations! Enjoy being at home!


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats for coming home! Hope they continue to sleep well for you and that you get a good recovery time :) 
Owie for the nipple though :( Sorry BF didn't work out, it didn't for me either and my boys are thriving nonetheless, so don't beat yourself up :) xx


----------



## mowat

Not that there is anything wrong with formula, but if you want to BF you don't need to give up so soon. My Harriet (also Hattie) came out ready to feed and knew what to do right away, but her little brother didn't feed properly until about 4 weeks. The only thing that kept me going was a woman who told me her twin son suddenly got it at 6 weeks! I pumped, and used a nipple shield to keep my supply increasing and now my twins (9 weeks) are almost exclusively breast fed. Still time to try if you still want to!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Glad you are all home safe and sound. It was jaundice that kept us in for 8 days Oliver kept rebounding Samuel was always just below treatment line. .. Then he went above it and also needed treatment. Can't wait to see a picture of your girls when you get a second (haha). As for feeding, no matter how you choose to feed they will thrive! Enjoy these early days as much as you can it flies by far too quick xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

On a side nite...I used witch hazel when my scar got a little infected on one side. I wiped all asking it with cotton wool and it healed really quickly after that and i felt it helped with that stinging sensation x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks lovelies :) 

We're doing alright I think! Lol Caitlin seems to have a few hours in the night where she's unsettled and doesn't know whether to feed or cuddle! I think it's partly because DH cuddles them until they're asleep after a night feed whereas I feed, settle and put them back in their basket! I have told him not too but hey lol his fault as he's the one up with her! 

With regards to feeding I think we'll stick with bottles as both girls are much more settled with them. 

Today I need to get all their clothes they have been bought put away! Wish me luck! 

Xx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/0CBDABF2-8428-43E1-819C-A03FA1FFA05B_zpsd6krthi4.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/88E9A06A-1DEB-483B-AAC5-F4A38B672CB5_zpses5iga45.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/32277359-629B-4C5C-9576-997938277561_zpsaclsg1zn.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/2DCE701F-1C14-4800-9C3C-7CE4EDC43314_zpspfug7ivy.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/042BDC6A-6340-4967-ABE2-1DD76F89328B_zpsecyqbvlo.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/44E3BD93-9344-41CF-809E-4A44BCC1EC1B_zps8po2gtml.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/A88A2EA8-05A7-4816-80D8-DE063044B839_zpss42a8pxt.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7F17DC49-5807-4C14-92F0-B52A5AE384F5_zpsadcv8lfb.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Aww they are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! And your little boy is such a sweetie pie too! What lovely pictures!! :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww beautiful girls! You look really well too! Congratulations Again! As for dh cuddling one to sleep If it were me I would be telling him not (and being firm about it to!)to as you will be the one who is left dealing with having to do that. I never allowed anyone to cuddle or rock mine to sleep (not even me!) And I have 2 babies who will settle very easily I can't imagine having to cuddle and rock them to sleep at the same time x


----------



## lanet

Beautiful babies and family!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks sweetie :) we're all rather smitten with them! 

Bleeding question - I've hardly had any blood loss at all and it's got even less, but when I go for a wee I loose clots, lots of little ones I think as they tend to clump together. But still nothing massive! As they're tiny I've not really thought anything of it, does this seem ok? I'll mention it midwife when she next comes, tomorrow I think.


----------



## lanet

I lost tons, big and small clots, but I had a vaginal birth so not sure if that's different


----------



## Laura2806

It's just a little weird, my pad is clean all day but when I wipe there's a substantial amount there and small clots in the loo! 

Also spd is worse now than while pregnant! Yesterday I could barely lift my legs without agony in my groin. Had to reduce the painkillers too cause the ibuprofen was affecting my asthma and I couldn't walk anywhere because of that, now it's just the pain :haha: oh the joys of child birth ;) 

On another note, the girls are a week old already! :shock: where has that week gone?! Xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Lovely pictures. :) I didn't take the ibuprofen at all because of my asthma but as I have gotten older my asthma has gotten much better and now I can take them without effect! I can't remember exactly what the bleeding was like as mine are 7 yr old now but sure I bled for a few weeks, maybe a month.


----------



## xxshellsxx

My bleeding got light and then would come back again and I went on like this for 13 weeks :( mention it to your midwife just to be sure. Also on the spd front mine got worse to :/ I an now seeing a chiropractor who is straightening my pelvis gradually as it's very twisted :( my back is so tight compensating for my pelvis. I've had 3 treatments so far and even though it's going to take months I am starting to feel the difference now x


----------



## Laura2806

Twinmum it doesn't usually bother me, I'm guessing it's due to the strength of it. Down to paracetamol twice a day now though :) 

Oh shells that's not nice! I mentioned it to mw and she said as long I'm not soaking pads it's alright. I want to get on some bc ASAP to help with my cycles. Oscar was 12wks before I had my first period after having him and the first 3-4 we're horrendous! I couldn't leave the house for days cause if soak through tampons and pads within 30-40mins and I really don't want that again! 

Both girls have started being quite sick, Caitlin more so :( I really hope it's not the start of reflux! Think we're going to try her on mam bottles and see if she's just getting too much air with TT ones! 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh I hope it's not reflux! Hoping they both get better with a change of bottles. I tried the dr brown ones but they boys were still being bf as well and the teats were totally wrong shape for them. I found the tt advanced comfort work really well and Oliver uses them and Samuel uses the original tt ones. I got my first pp af 3 weeks ago. .. my second is on its way. Seems being pregnant hasn't made my body give me longer cycles still stupid 22 days :( however I was expecting super heavy but it wasn't it was fairly normal x


----------



## Laura2806

Me too! Some days it's worse than others, yesterday wasn't a good day! Infacol seems to be helping but only if used with every single feed, if we miss it out we know about it! 

They're much better with the mam bottles thankfully although they had gone up to 4oz feeds we've dropped them back down for now as that was making their sick much worse, even if they still only took 3oz :shrug: 

Xx


----------

